# Quick morning trip and my biggest kayak trout



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

I launched my kakak in upper escambia bay around 0700 this morning. My morning started out slow with a couple small trout so I decided to wander off and try a new spot. After a few minutes in the new spot, my finger mullet got nailed. At first I thought it was a red, but quickly realized it was a trout. I finally got it in the yak. It measured at 23". I fished the new spot for another 30 minutes and hooked a nice 25" red. I had a few more bites and then it started to rain so I headed back to the launch. It was a fun few hours. I can say I have caught more quality fish with my new hobie than I ever had in such a short period of time with my malibu. It is so nice to move quickly between spots and fish while under way.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Congrats!! Nice fish.


----------



## Redalert08 (May 30, 2011)

Awesome man I love my new outback we should get up and do some fishing one day!


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Good on ya! Nice fish and sounds like a fun little trip. Congrats on your fish.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

wow nice!! I planned on fishing today but the place where I was trying to rent a kayak for my wife told me the wrong size ball for their trailer . Anyway we ended up just renting one I was in the castaway I just got and she used theirs . even though we didn't fish we had a blast cruising up and down the river in the light rain . after it got a little heavier we packed up and left. anyway now i'm in the market for another kayak lol


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

what do The hobie start out at price wise?
thanks


----------



## beachsceneguy (May 20, 2008)

congrats


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

Thanks, I love my hobie. I started out with a Malibu for about 2 years and just bought the hobie a few months ago. I upgraded the fins and rudder and built a live well. I mounted an eagle cuda fish finder. I bought two rod holder extensions and took my old ram mount off my old kayak. Just the kayak, seat, and mirage drive was around $1790. I have about $2300 in my rig.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Sweet i'm going to try it out for a couple months and if i still like it as much as i do now i'm going to sell my boat and buy me one 
currently i'm on a very low budget yak lol pelican castaway 116 but had a blast in it today!!


----------



## Farmer (Jul 3, 2009)

chaps said:


> I launched my kakak in upper escambia bay around 0700 this morning. My morning started out slow with a couple small trout so I decided to wander off and try a new spot. After a few minutes in the new spot, my finger mullet got nailed. At first I thought it was a red, but quickly realized it was a trout. I finally got it in the yak. It measured at 23". I fished the new spot for another 30 minutes and hooked a nice 25" red. I had a few more bites and then it started to rain so I headed back to the launch. It was a fun few hours. I can say I have caught more quality fish with my new hobie than I ever had in such a short period of time with my malibu. It is so nice to move quickly between spots and fish while under way.


That 25 inch red would be half way toward winning the KBF saltwater challenge this month!

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f49/kbf-saltwater-challenge-july-92160/


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

doc i looked at the kbf things and its exensiveeee!! lol but i guess if you win it pays off


----------



## Capt. Redbeard (May 19, 2010)

nice fish Chaps!!


----------

